# Mouse bites?



## fugitivus (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone has already been bitten by a mouse here?
Is that really painful? Because there is a wild mouse in a house and I doubt he can bite me while I'm sleeping and I don't notice it and then get disease like rabies or plague :lol:

What do you think about that? :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think that unless you have a very special Vampire mouse, you need not worry or pay it any thought. It is extremely unlikely that the mouse will want to come anywhere near you, it is a prey animal, not a predator. It may carry disease but it ill be up to you to sanitise.


----------



## fugitivus (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah I know that's unlikely but not impossible.

So nobody here has been bitten by a mouse to tell what does it feel and if the injury is noticeable?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It hurts very much!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

rodent bites often hurt but depending on how they bite u the pain can go quit quick after.

As its a wild mouse unless you catch it and pick it up your realy realy unlikely to get bitten. like almost 0% chance. As woodwitch has said they are very timid prey animals and any normal one would not be daft enough to climb up onto a huge animal that may eat it. Unless of course you were dead then I'm sure a wild mouse may eventually decide to have a nibble.
The risk of catching things from them is more to do with the urine so keep things clean until you can remove it either with a live catch or kill trap.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

The worst bites I have had were from Spiny Mice. The number of times I pulled my hand out fast, but obviously not fast enough, with a Spiny attached to my finger. They were at their worst when they had new babies & would fly across the box to get me. Bad bites every time, lot's of blood.

Pity, they're so attractive.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I know your pain Paul, I had a spiny nail me infrount of a class. Took a while to get it off as it kept the top set in my finger and kept chewing with the bottom set! Managed not to swear, finally got it off and put back in the unit they had cleaned and set up for them. Then a student asked 'are you ok' yeah I said then the went pail 'bit your bleeding'. Took ages to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

When I first started breeding my mice (all originating from untamed petstore mice), sometimes the hoppers would bite me. It felt like a sharp prick, but it did not break the skin.

Since, I have had to separate my fighting male mice and male rats. The male mice sometimes break the skin but not much pain. The rats on the other hand, holy... it feels like a bleeding bee sting. Additionally, they have a lot of bacteria on their teeth. So more than likely, you'll get a brief infection.

But back to mice, I do not think its really the actual feel of the pain that hurts. It is more so the shock that they bit you. If you have a mouse that bites you and willn't let go. Put your hand in a bucket of water, then flush the bastard... (JK about the flushing)


----------

